

Show HN: Markdown Style Guide - cirosantilli
http://www.cirosantilli.com/markdown-style-guide

======
cirosantilli
I'd love any kind of feedback. For more "precise", "well defined" issues, I
propose that you open an issue at: [https://github.com/cirosantilli/markdown-
style-guide/issues](https://github.com/cirosantilli/markdown-style-
guide/issues) as it is more manageable.

------
amedstudent
I don't get the point of ignoring definition lists for your reason. The ones
you proposed are ugly.

If definition lists aren't supported then it's an inferior breed of markdown
and should be discontinued where possible

